# oscar is home



## twilight (Jun 19, 2011)

:smile5:my prickly little baby has just been brought home.after waiting for what seems like forever he home.i got him from hedgehog rescue.he used to be called randy but ive renamed him oscar.he is the most lovely apricot colour he had a little cuddle then went to bed bless him.im sooo happy.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2011)

ohh yay 


but errrr... wheres the pics? If you don't have pics it didn't happen


----------



## twilight (Jun 19, 2011)

:smile5:im going to try later im not very good at this comp lark im 51yrs young and until very recently have never used a comp before.my boy ed will be in soon hell help me.it honesly did happen kaz


----------



## reggie-ronnie (Oct 10, 2009)

how exciting  looking forwards to seeing some photos


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> ohh yay
> 
> but errrr... wheres the pics? If you don't have pics it didn't happen


:lol: I agree!!!

Seriously though congrats!! Cant wait for those piccies! :thumbup:


----------



## twilight (Jun 19, 2011)

:smile5:a little update im working on the pics but its a slow process with regard to little oscar settling in .he seems to enjoy his cuddles and seems a bit more relaxed.he has really taken to my boy ed.i got oscar from hedgehog rescue and on there site under success stories there are some lovely pics of oscar and some of my other babies as well.if anyone wants to check it out.its on the pygmy hedgehog site.kaz


----------

